# soft or hard body lures?



## dazza13 (Jul 24, 2010)

id like to know what is the go, soft or hard body lures ive been using hard body they work fine but do soft plastics work the same?


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

My opinion is that everyone has their favorites for different applications. Some swear by one or the other for either everything or just for specific uses, not really sure what my preference is because I keep changing my mind...using hb's at the moment but only because I'm lazy and like to change them using a snap swivel rather than having to tie a loop knot. Purely laziness, nothing to do with effectiveness.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Dazza

For me it depends on the fish, but I will generally have two rods at hand with a SP and hard body ready to go. I like to fish snags and river banks and both options have their pros and cons, I will usually go the SP 80% of the time though as they are cheep and will sink when they hit the water (i.e. deep river bank).

I chase bass and bream this way.

Ash


----------



## dazza13 (Jul 24, 2010)

satwater flathead trevs jck bream tailor and thanx for all of our personal use of plastics hb or sb


----------



## jimmyb86 (Jun 19, 2010)

hey mate 
i find hardbodys are more effective in the summer and the softplastics are more effective in winter when the fish are in deeper water but depends weather your fishing pontoons or weed beds sandflats or deep channels


----------



## RangiRocks (Mar 19, 2009)

Hardbodies get me my biggest Snapper but plastics catch the most


----------



## dazza13 (Jul 24, 2010)

latly iv caught lots on squidgie but i use the lazymans way by trolling


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

Its all your choice and what the particular fish are going to eat plastick seem better in deep holes and i use hb on flats and in tight structure.
All a personal thing. 
Jake


----------



## gimp (Aug 26, 2007)

Only difference I can find is the price!!!


----------



## Lachy (Nov 22, 2010)

It's all about habitat if you ask me... 
I'd much rather throw a plastic in somewhere that i think there's a risk of losing the lure... and most of the time, a plastic will be just as deadly as a HB in these areas...
I must admit though, i'm loving the simplicity of HB's lately.. trolling, slow rolling... they're just easy! 
But, if you're not careful with them, they'll BITE YOU HARD...
right in the wallet. :shock: :shock:


----------

